# Where to stay in Brisbane



## SnixT (Mar 19, 2013)

I am heading to Brisbane in September this year. I have had a long look through the rental opportunities.

In the UK, i know in my area the "good" places to live and the "dodgy" places to live. 

Does anyone have any experiences to share or information or advice about the places to be in Brisbane?

Thanks


----------



## Sharondev (Mar 28, 2013)

Holland park is a good place!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

North and east are generally better areas in Brisbane. Some of the areas that I liked were Chermside, Lutwyche, Windsor.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Alot of it depends on your budget, where you will be working and what kind of place you want. If you want inner city living (which can be quite expensive) you can look at CBD, Spring Hill and Kangaroo Point. However, if you need something a bit further out look at your northern Suburbs like Chermside, Ashgrove, Ferny Grove etc. I wouldn't go anything past probably Petrie on the Caboolture line as it is starting to get a bit far out of the city (if you are working in the city).


----------



## Clanders25 (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree with Mish kangaroo point and spring hill are great places to live with excellent access to the CIty. Southbank and West end are great too but Can sometimes be a little more expensive. From my experience public transport seems to be pretty good in brisbane especially living close to a train Line.


----------

